# Kanten stylen



## mock789 (6. Nov 2012)

Hi,

wie kann ich wenn ich einen Button, ein Fragment oder eine Action Bar hab, die Kanten Stylen???
Ich will, dass mein Button zum Beispiel nicht einfach aufhört sondern die Kanten etwas dreidimensionaler Wirken??? 

???:L


----------



## tvr (6. Nov 2012)

Ich weiß nicht ob es eine Funktion gibt, die das schon kann aber zur not könnte man ja auch eine eigene Klasse button erstellen was mir nicht allzu schwierig vorkommt.
In der Klasse kannst du das layout ja völlig beliebig andern.


----------



## mock789 (7. Nov 2012)

Ja... ich dachte es gibt vielleicht irgendeinen netten xml Befehl. 

Bis jetzt hab ich aber nur sowas wie Schatten gesehen... Aber es gibt doch bestimmt sowas wie Kanten runden, oder???


----------

